# TINCT IODINE OF A DIFFERENT KIND



## bttlmark (Aug 9, 2012)

This is the first like this that I have come across in my twenty years in the hobby.
 Is it scarce or just one that I have not seen?
 The lip is different and the skull and bones are smaller.


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 9, 2012)

And the base is flat.


----------



## epackage (Aug 9, 2012)

Odd lip for sure, here are all the ones recently sold on Ebay and I don't see any like this one, congrats....Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_sacat=0&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=poison%20iodine&_sop=3


----------



## epackage (Aug 9, 2012)

Stephen has it listed on his page, click Gallery and scroll down until you see it, he shows both styles...

 http://www.poisonousaddiction.com/


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 10, 2012)

They come in a rolled lip too.  We have another variant (base embossing) that is not on our site...so much stuff we havnt photographed yet to put up on the site...I'm really slacking... [>:]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 10, 2012)

1915-1920s maybe?


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 10, 2012)

1910 ~ 15 I think. One of the first ABM's judging by the mold seams.


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

that is a very early machine made variant


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 11, 2012)

Our dark amber has a similar base.  Not as rough, but a bit crude.

 Here is the scarce variant with the Rolled lip and has BH&CO on the base within a recess....


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 11, 2012)

Why do you call it rolled?
 To me,a rolled lip is like the folded/inwardly rolled lips on some pontil bottles.
 Also,your site says this one is BIMAL. Does it have an applied lip and if so it must be blown.


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 11, 2012)

I have listed it on eBay,if anybody is interested.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/330776459601?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Our dark amber has a similar base.  Not as rough, but a bit crude.
> 
> Here is the scarce variant with the Rolled lip and has BH&CO on the base within a recess....


 
 Mark is right, this bottle doesn't have an applied lip (so it's not BIMAL), and it's definitely not rolled either... It's got a "tooled ring" lip according to AntiqueMeds' website, I think that term is perfect...


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess I mis spoke here.  Not saying it's part of the "process" as more as the appearance of the top.  All of these bottles were machine made, just in different era machines.  Our honey amber example has a typical ABM top, where the dark amber, and yours, has more of a tooled top design.  And the one I posted has a "rolled" appearance.

 From SHA best describing the Amber bottle process on the Finishes page:

 1. The vertical side mold seams extend into and through the finish all the way and (usually) to the top surface (rim) of the finish; this feature shows in the picture below right.  It should be noted that on some bottles this seam appears to stop right at the extreme upper outside edge of the finish due to either fire polishing of the post-production finish or the particular conformation of the neck-ring mold.  (The latter type ring molds result in finishes that usually have the side mold seams ending at the mold seam described in #3 below.)

     Exception note:  Many milk bottles made with press-and-blow machines from the early 1900s through 1940s resulted in side mold seams that distinctly fade out on the neck well below the finish base making them look as though they have a mouth-blown "tooled" finish as discussed earlier.  (Click here for a picture of a typical 1910s to 1940s milk bottle.)  However, these finishes have a thin horizontal mold seam around the outside edge of the typical one-part finish (click here for a picture which shows this feature) and lack any evidence of concentric tooling on the finish or upper neck - both attributes that would not be seen on a tooled finish.  (These milk bottles will also virtually always have a valve mark on the base.)   For more information and images of typical milk bottles from that era, including an explanation of why the side mold seams fade out on the neck, go to the Bottle Typing/Diagnostic Shapes: Food Bottles (Milk Bottles section) page.

 Close-up picture of a machine-made finish; click to enlarge.2. A horizontal mold seam circles the neck immediately below the finish.  Called a "neck ring seam" this feature also shows clearly in picture just below the base of the finish and is highly indicative of machine-made manufacture (Scholes 1941; empirical observations). 

     Note: Toulouse (1969b) noted that this seam below the finish is "not an exclusive indication of (a) machine made bottle" based apparently on the fact that patents for a separate neck ring mold were granted as early as 1860.  However, in the experience of the author the obvious use of a separate finish mold on mouth-blown bottles, which would presumably be indicated by a horizontal mold seam below the finish, must have been very rarely employed or the evidence for such wiped out by the tooling action, since few if any have been observed in decades of looking and then only vaguely on a few very late mouth-blown bottles (i.e., 1910-1920).  It is the authors belief that this potential diagnostic anomaly may be discounted and that a user could consider all bottles with the neck ring seam as machine-made.  Once again, the use of multiple diagnostic features increases accuracy, so other machine-made attributes (e.g., suction marks, ghost seams) would confirm the automated manufacturing process.

 3. Another mold seam (often faint) at the very top of the finish (on the rim) which encircles the bore or opening though it can also be located near the outside edge of the rim.  (This can not be seen in the picture.)  Click here to see an illustration of this mold seam which is shown in the upper right side of the illustration. (This illustration may have to be enlarged to see the detail clearly depending on your browser type & settings).   The vertical side mold seams from the body/neck/finish will typically terminate at this particular finish seam, though as noted in point #1 above, these rim related mold seams are often obscured by fire polishing.


----------

